# How tall does the fence have to be for an Anatolian



## Robbin (Aug 7, 2013)

My 5 month old blows thru the inground fence like it's not there.  I've got the wide field version,  it shocks him about 10' wide, but he hits it at a dead run and in two bounds is out the other side shaking his head.  Time to work on the real fence, how high does it have to be.  I'm thinking about putting my inground fence, which can cover 100 acres just in front of the real fence.   I just wonder how high they can jump?
or do they tend to jump fences?  I know the inground fence would stop him from digging under it.
Thanks,
Robbin


----------



## bcnewe2 (Aug 7, 2013)

A very hot wire fence (not invisible) has worked for my toile. But I think she hit it at just the right age. She respects hot wires as much as I do!


----------



## Robbin (Aug 7, 2013)

I am reluctant to put up a real shock fence, as I have to drive thru it every day.  Defeats the purpose of my much loved gate opener... Maybe I could run it under ground insulted with PVC where the real fence and gate is?  got to do something.  Shock fence is a ton cheaper....


----------



## woodsie (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a 5' field fence that they would climb over or dig under...ask me how I know how.  I put the invisible fence wire along the perimeter fence and its has worked beautifully. I would assume that over 4' the dog is going to have a hard time clearing the fence with a leap before investigating...which the shock system works well on. I have spots where my dogs would easily crawl under (gates) but don't because they can't get close enough to size it up.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 7, 2013)

Inground fences- 99% of the time will do nothing for a LGD.

All 4 LGD's here have either 4 ft field fence, or they are in a rotational area behind a hot 3wire-5 wire (5 wire is more for the goats so the little kids don't go through). All 4 respect the hotwire and all respect the fence... the fences have a hot top wire ( rarely on) that was installed mostly for the goats. None of my LGD's dig under or try to escape.

Dog's that dig to try to escape are usually not trained well or extremely bored.  Extremely undesirable  trait in a LGD.
If a LGD doesn't have a real job to do this is usually when you see this behavior. If they have a job and are committed to their livestock  they are less inclined to try escaping, digging, wandering etc.

Truly they must have a job.



BTW Anatolians are much better at staying put and on the property, Pyrs are more of the wanderers.


----------



## Robbin (Aug 8, 2013)

Mine has not left the property yet.  The inground fence is 4 acres or so around the house.   The highway is about 1/2 mile away.   Toli doen't have much of a job, defending the house, cats and turkeys.  Livestock is next year.  Toli just arrived early because we fell in love with him.


----------



## woodsie (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh I was also going to mention that if you plan to put a shock zone under the fence system make sure it is pulled out in front of the gate and maybe run a couple passes so the shock zone is larger...trick is to make sure they NEVER a chance to blast through the system...as soon as they figure out that the shock ends you are going to have issues. If you have a decent fence with the shock zone running along the fence and train them to come back to the right side when they here the beap/or get shocked you should be fine. My dogs test the collars until they hear the beap then take a few steps back.

My female Pyr but used to watch for when the gate opened, say when moving equipment through the gate, and then blast through. She has really settled in nicely now and is extremely protective of her flock now and doesn't try to escape at any chance...having lambs born here really helped solidify their role.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 14, 2013)

*To help with your gate situation:*  They actually make a thin black tube that you can burry under the ground where you gate is.  You slide the hot wire through it and when it comes out the other side, you just carry on with your wire.  They have it at Tractor Supply and I am sure other places as well.  Pretty convenient for situations such as what you are describing.


----------



## Robbin (Aug 15, 2013)

I found a temporary solution.  I turned off the warning.   So it starts the shock the instant he breaks the range.  That really widens the shock zone so he really gets nailed instead of a chirp as he bolts thru it.   Also, he can't walk up and find the exact starting point to bolt at. 
So He gets caught flat footed  "feeling" for the limit and gets wacked.  He makes no attempt to follow me out in the morning now.   I'll give him a few more days, then I'll turn the warning zone back on now that he has a healthy respect for it. 
He turned 6 months 2 days ago,  he's about 100lbs.  Next Friday we go to the vet so I'll get a good weight, I'll take a picture and post it.  He is a beauty, even if I do say so myself.


----------

